# Bash of the Titans Clinic



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 28, 2005)

FYI



> DATE: FRIDAY, AUGUST 19TH 2005
> WARRIOR ARTS AND COMBAT TACTICS OF THE PHILLIPINE ISLANDS
> 
> Mataas Na Guro Zach Whitson
> ...


----------



## SHADOW (Jul 9, 2005)

LINK TO THE CAMP FLYER.

http://www.kajukenbo-combatives.com/id32.htm

Craig Dishmon
Kenpo-Parker/Planas Lineage
Pekiti-Tirsia- McGrath/Whitson Lineage
Remy Presas Arnis
THE DIRTY BOYZ
CDISHMON@SATX.RR.COM
PHONE: 210-393-8177


----------



## USKS1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Only a week away.

If you train or have interest in Kenpo / Kajukenbo, the Filipino arts, this will be a great time to see all done individually as well as their integration through cross training. Below is a link to the flyer.. 

Hope to see some of you there.

http://www.kajukenbo-combatives.com/id32.htm

Dean


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 25, 2005)

How did this event go?


----------



## SHADOW (Aug 25, 2005)

Datu,

It went well thank you for asking.  Zach had nothing but good things to say about you as well.  Seeing as I come from both of your lines (Pekiti-Tirsia through McGrath/Whitson and Arnis through Presas/Delaney and Presas/ Hocheim in which I understand you were one of the Professors highest ranking senior students) maybe one day I can get you both on the mat.  Heres a small than you I posted on Kenponet :

Zach Whitson's knowledge and application of Kenpo, Pekiti Tirsia, as well as other arts and systems is cutting edge. Empty-handed or weapon based the only way I can honestly describe the man is "Walking Death". He definitely took our skills and knowledge of the martial arts to the next level. We can never get enough of the man.

Grandmaster Pallen has to be one of the kindest,open and humble masters I have ever met and is deadly with a stick as well as empty hands. We really enjoyed his humor willingness to share his knowledge and history of Kajukenbo and Senkotiros Arnis.

Hock Hocheim is as brutally honest as ever with his no nonsense approach to self defense and the martial arts. He's seminars are thought provoking, entertaining, very reality based. The man has seen every angle of combat from stick, gun, empty hand , and knife from both standing and on the ground.

If anyone ever has a chance to step on the mat or host any of these men in seminar its well worth it.

Craig Dishmon
Kenpo-Parker/Planas Lineage
Pekiti-Tirsia- McGrath/Whitson Lineage
Remy Presas Arnis
THE DIRTY BOYZ


----------

